# May weather



## Marsha Cassada (May 8, 2019)

Here is one reason my horses are a little plump. No dry lot. We are getting a little desperate.


----------



## candycar (May 8, 2019)

I feel your pain. Welcome to my world--every spring & fall. Luckily our "barn" doesn't flood inside (it stops at the door XXXX).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 8, 2019)

It's never been this bad here before. Not sure what is going on. We've tried to think how we could fix it, but without some drastic fence/building moving there isn't much we can do. He is going to dig some serious channels and try to build up a berm when it dries up. We are seeing all kinds of areas that need some engineering. It probably won't rain the rest of the year and we'll go into a 10 drought cycle now. We'll be praying for mud again...


----------



## Bluebell2 (May 8, 2019)

We have this problem this spring too. It is difficult to handle that darn mud. We were dried up nice and then boom! Raining like crazy and they say 1.8 inches and I have mud again. Better then too dry but it is still hard to manage.


----------



## Cayuse (May 8, 2019)

Same here with the mud. I think we had maybe 4 or 5 days in April that it didn't rain. I am hoping that the weather cycle changes so that we (or someone, someplace) gets dry weather when it is time to make hay.


----------



## minihorse (May 9, 2019)

Oh that's bad. And more rain coming across the US. I hope the rain and mud lets up on you all.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 9, 2019)

Hope the weather is drying up for everyone. Its pouring here ( which Im very grateful for ) 

We have had barely any rain, much of the country is now in drought. Barely anyone got more than 1 cut of hay last year and the year before. Its going to be more expensive than gold the way things are going


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2019)

Ryan, thank goodness you are finally getting some rain there! I don't know which is worse--drought or flood. They are both destructive and discouraging. My corral has one area that is dry. Out of the whole pasture. The horses spent almost all day yesterday standing and sleeping in that spot. The chickens are roosting on the picnic table and on the vehicles under the lean-to. Any place to get their feet out of the wet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2019)

Just got word that the major water line which goes under the presently raging north fork of the Red River is broken. We are warned we could be without water for weeks.


----------



## Cayuse (May 10, 2019)

Oh no, that will be difficult with animals and no water. Odd how too much of a good thing led to not enough of it. 
You must have town water? 
This has been the weirdest Spring.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2019)

We are on rural water. the animals are easy as i can just dip into the nearby pond. getting the rv ready in case we have to use it.


----------



## Cayuse (May 10, 2019)

Good to have an option available if you need it! I hope you will not need it though. 

About 10 years ago we had a major ice storm and lost our power for almost three weeks. We had a small generator that we used for one light and the TV and a heater. We lived in one room and by the time the power came back, I really didn't mind my enforced "semi camping" arrangement.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2019)

We've had 3 major ice storms since we've lived in OK. Twice power was off for 2 weeks. Once for 10 days. But through all those our rural water still ran. People can live without electricity, but living without water is much harder. 
I wonder what kind of engineering feat will be used to reconnect the water line under the river? Maybe they can attach a temporary conduit to bridges? More rain is due tonight. The lake near us is at 112% (how can something contain more than 100%?) and the lake south of us has closed off its channels for the drainage canals going into it. 
Able to enclose my two plumpos in the corral today. At least for one day they aren't eating 24/7! Took Midnight for a good exercise jaunt with the golf cart. We drove to our 3 neighbors to warn them about the water. She got to visit her horsey neighbors and dogs.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 13, 2019)

National Guard is called out to distribute potable water. Besides us rural customers, two townships are out of water. Two 8" lines over the river were broken by flood water. Not sure what is involved in replacing them; communication isn't forthcoming. No water is much harder than no electricity. Before I even reach down to pull a weed I have to think about where/how I'll wash my hands! Have the RV hooked up for showers and dish washing so we are better off than lots of folks. And at least the rain barrel is full. 
And something mauled one of our hens two days ago. I wish it had just carried her off, but she is in our dog carrier, hoping she'll survive. 
At least the sun is shining--hurrah!
I took Midnight to town yesterday to give her a bath. We are off to the nursing home today. My friends are also bringing two little kids. Hope I can get pictures. It's hard to photograph things when handling a horse.


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2019)

Sorry about your hen. I would love to have a couple but they wouldn't have a chance here. Too many predators.
I wonder if the nursing home has water? I hope so. 
Would love to see pictures of your visits if you get a chance to take some.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 13, 2019)

My sister took her little horse and a chicken. Friends brought two 5 week old kids. I took Midnight. I think all the residents enjoyed them very much. It was Midnight's first time indoors and she was very good with the residents. We even went into the dementia room. (Unfortunately, she had an accident in one of the rooms. I was embarrassed.) I think one of the staff took pictures too; she said she would send me some. I had bathed her the day before and dyed the top of her mane and tail, as they were sunbleached. I braided her mane and it was all wavy and pretty. Used the turquoise extensions and she had on her green leggings. I think she actually enjoyed it. The pictures from my camera don't show her well so I did not post them.


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2019)

Love those smiles!
Do you have another visit this month?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 13, 2019)

Thanks Marsha , the rain was certainly welcomed here. Has the rain passed now , Hope theres no more forecast for you ?

Great Pics, Must give so much joy to the folk at the nursing home , those smiles are priceless


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2019)

We have had THREE days of sunshine! Everyone's spirits are up. A trickle of water came through last night but it is not for drinking. It is very nice to have indoor plumbing again. We have another nursing home tomorrow and one on the 2nd of June. I think I will take Dapper Dan tomorrow, as he has never had an accident indoors. I will just keep a close eye on his nibbling. Yesterday, the nursing home had a big snack setup during our visit. Every resident was holding a sack of crunchies and brownies. And they all wanted to offer treats to the animals. Not sure Dapper Dan would have cooperated in that situation.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (May 14, 2019)

The weather here is hot and wet, its been poring rain and our yard looks like a swamp


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2019)

lilly the pony girl said:


> The weather here is hot and wet, its been poring rain and our yard looks like a swamp


We've been discussing lately which is worse--swamp or moonscape. Seems as though we have one or the other the last few years.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 14, 2019)

You must be stoked to see some sunshine, hopefully its warm enough that its starting to dry things up for you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2019)

Everyone is more cheerful with the sunshine. I actually have a semi-dry lot at last! Did see that a bad system is heading this way next week. Didn't want to hear that. 
There were some pictures of the animals on the nursing home facebook page. A cute one of the chicken, and several with the goats. There was one of Midnight, but she is not shown interacting with the residents. I put the striped leggings on her, but they didn't stay up very well.  She didn't mind them at all.


----------



## Cayuse (May 15, 2019)

She looks happy. What did she think of the residents and all their wheelchairs and walkers and such?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> She looks happy. What did she think of the residents and all their wheelchairs and walkers and such?


She was fine with all the residents and equipment. She maneuvered around nicely. The floor there is sort of grippy; easier for fragile folks, so it was good footing and she didn't need boots.
She did neigh loudly one time; guess she was out of sight of the other horse or was a little nervous.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2019)

Took Dapper Dan to the nursing home today. My sister took her horse also, and Miss Clucka. Glad I put Dapper Dan's boots on; we were able to go into rooms to visit residents. My sister was not able to take hers into rooms as the floor was too slippery. The halls were carpeted, so footing was fine there. Dapper Dan was perfect! He maneuvered into rooms behind beds and backed out of tight spots perfectly. He shook hands and bowed. He did not make a mess. And he did not nibble on anyone! One man had crumbs on him and I was a little worried; DD checked out the crumbs but did not nibble.
I suggested to two guys in wheel chairs that we could bring harnesses, harness the horses to the wheel chairs, and let them have a race down the hallway. They thought that idea was pretty cool--all in good fun. Some people were scared of horses. Some were scared of the chicken.
A good outing.


----------

